# Clexane



## tracyb20 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, could you give me a rough idea of how much i would have to pay for Clexane! i have been told if i get to that stage i will be on 20mg injections daily for up to 32 weeks.
                                  Many thanks
                                                  Tracy


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tracy,

It all depends on whether you are getting it on the NHS or on private prescription? The costs can vary quite a bit depending on how it is being prescribed. If it's private then it is worth shopping around  Try looking in the 'cheap drugs' thread on the IVF board for some pharmacies that deal with a lot of private prescriptions for IVF and offer good deals http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

Basic cost for a 20mg syringe is £3 (but the mark up on it for a private script will be more than that)

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## tracyb20 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for that Maz, i have not quite reached that stage yet!! but its handy to know   once again, thank you.
Regards
          Tracy


----------

